# Miami HEAT ?theme song?



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

A friend linked me to this Miami Heat song the a bit ago that he found on myspace. Thought i'd share it with yall. Anybody heard it before? Am I the only one that hasn't? :cheers: It's pretty damn good anyhow.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=126259459


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

That's tight, but somewhere on youtube is a Heat championship mix with a song by Pitbull, I think. It's like "dribble, dribble...Miami HEAT's on fire!...dribble, dribble...Miami HEAT's on fire!" It's tight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> That's tight, but somewhere on youtube is a Heat championship mix with a song by Pitbull, I think. It's like "dribble, dribble...Miami HEAT's on fire!...dribble, dribble...Miami HEAT's on fire!" It's tight.


This one?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HJ54nQa-oQ0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HJ54nQa-oQ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I threw this one together a few months back.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Dude, you rock! That's the one.. that's what I think of when any discussion of a Miami Heat theme song comes up.


----------

